
Blockchains, Determinism, Monads, Agents and Functional Reactive Programming - sfgjsdf
https://thomasbarker.com/16/03/blockchains-determinism-monads-agents-and-functional-reactive-programming
======
entelechy
Despite all those buzzwords, a good read

